# BHF 2014/2015 winter pictures



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

i work for boston hill fence then i also plow for them in the winter in my truck so i will be posting all the pictures from the winter here. We got 2 small storms this week to kick the season off.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

one last one


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking super duty!


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

love that superduty, i just bought a mirror image to that truck


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

good looking fleet


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking fleet.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks it's been a slow winter as for plowing but we have gone out plenty of timespace to lay down some salt have a few pics I will get up soon


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Its slow most places, so get up the rest of the pics!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is a few pics of the 4500 with a 9 foot fisher Mc 

then here is the 3500 with a xls this truck never let's me down I love it


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is my truck


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

this is on my buddy's sander


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

So we finally got a winter I think 100 inches in a month or so we have been going non-stop with plowing sanding and pushing back the banks to make room for some new snow. We haven't had to much time to catch up on mantaince on the trucks


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet pics, man.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

The one thing I dread about sanding is shoveling the salt bins out can't wait to we get our own shop so we can have big bins with some sort of carport over it

we have had this driveway for 6 years or so never had a problem till this year back to back storms 2 different drivers has slid of it and had the truck siting on the wall 


the pictures don't show how bad it was


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I HATE shoveling off my salt tarp more than anything


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

It is legit the worst part about plowing hopefully it's our last year doing that boss man is searching for a bigger shop then we are goin to build a decent size salt shed


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I will say I like the box around the salter very smart 
Yes I love not shoveling snow off a tarp best move ever building a storage shed with a roof 
I would be crying if we had that much snow I would never want that much at 40 I will say you guys are more of a man than me 
Nice job


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

It was a rough month with little sleep everyone was very cranky but we got Through it


----------

